# Chinchilla Problems!!!



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

hey folks, posting this on behalf of a friend, can get any more info if its needed  ....


I have owned my chinchilla for over two years now and recently i have found that he is very prone to getting 'cramps'. He seems to get them every other month or so and they range in severity. He usually starts off by clamping one of his ears down against his head and rolling over onto his side. you can see the muscles in his back legs tightening up at this point too. the cramp usually lasts a few minutes then he gets up, and starts running around as normal again, although slightly off-balance. i have read information on many sites about this. They state this could be to do with calcium difficiency or lack of vitamins. He gets cuttlefish for calcium and has a healthy diet which is made up of a good quaility chinchilla pellet mix and hay (with the occasional treat of raisins or cheerios). i was wondering if any chinnie owners had expierienced similar problems and if they could give me any information or advice about this problem. i am not sure if veterinary advice would be any use as all the vets ive spoke to have had no experience treating chinnies so wouldnt have a clue about the problem.

cheers folks

we look forward to the replys!

: victory:


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

It is not a cramp but a fit, sometimes caused by a calcium deficiency and sometimes by other things. Chins can get over excited waiting for food especially if it is fed later than normal or sometimes they can fit if they have been running around out of their cage especially young ones.

Feed a good quality chinchilla pellet like Duggins, Charnwoods or Harrisons not the pet shop colourful mixes which do not contain the right balance of nutrients, feed treats very sparingly and always have hay available. 

If the chin does fit, leave it alone to recover in peace and quite. They don't usually last long and usually have no ill effects. If your chin is having them very often then you could try the vets.

Sorry just read you already feeding a pellet, brilliant! In that case just leave the chin to recover and if you let it out for exercise don't let him over do it. 10-15 minutes is fine.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

you can try Osteocare which is a liquid suppliment I have used with huge sucess with guinea pigs who are also prone to calcium deficiency.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Certainly sounds like a fit to me. Could be epilepsy, which again could be triggered by excitement or stress etc. Not sure about the calcium deficency thing. I've fed my chins on hay and pellets for years with a few raisins each daily and the odd bit of celery/carrot/mange tout. They get as much exercise as they choose to do (they have a 5x6x7 foot shed). I've also fed mine on pets at home pellets for the last few years with no issues. My chins are aged 20 and 16 and still bouncy and nosy little beasts!

Good luck with finding a solution with the poorly chin, but it may just be a "special needs" chin where you just be aware of the problem and try to minimise stress and ensure peace and quite after any fits.


----------

